# Wie "Eigene Bilder" Ordner wiederherstellen ???



## jurawi (30. November 2011)

abend

wollte gerade den "eigene bilder" ordner auf meine andere festplatte ziehen, bzw den pfad ändern, bin dann auf verschieben gekommen und jetzt ist mein ordner weg gewesen, lediglich die bidler waren auf der platte. dann bin ich auf wiederherstellen gegangen und er ist soweit wieder da, aber wenn ich jetzt auf den pfad gehe, wo die bilder urprünglich gepspeichert waren, (User/Name/Pictures) ist er nicht zu finden. hier ein screenshot davon....


----------



## XT1024 (30. November 2011)

Linke Seite bei _Bibliotheken_ ein Rechtsklick auf _Bilder_, dann Eigenschaften und sehen wo der Ordner liegt.
Oder ich habe das Proble nicht ganz verstanden...


----------



## jurawi (30. November 2011)

nein, soweit bin ich ja  es geht darum, dass der ordner nicht im pfad zu finden ist. oben im bild siehst du ja musik, dokumente, videos und der ordner "bilder" ist nich zu sehen, oder ?! hier noch ein bild wo du den pfad nochmal siehst...


----------



## deckard-cain (30. November 2011)

Rechtsklick auf den Link Bilder unter Bibliotheken -> Eigenschaften -> Ordner hinzufügen / Speicherort festlegen


----------



## jurawi (1. Dezember 2011)

das hab ich ja schon. so hab was gefunden und ich denke, dass ich deshalb den ordner nicht unter c\: finden kann. in den 2 bildern unten seht ihr bei "eigene bilder" das unten versteckt angeklickt ist und bei "eigene dokumente" steht nicht verstecken.  aber wie kann ich den "verstecken" harken wegmachen ?? mit ordneroptionen funktionierts nich soweit ich weiß


----------

